# New Test E / Dbol Cycle - 15 weeks



## pYp3s (Nov 8, 2012)

Ok, so i did a test E and Dbol cycle a rather long time ago now. Had some amazing gains and tbh i loved every minuite of it. The problem was like a total noob, PCT was not in order which lead to alot of bad things..... Basically that lead to not being ****d with the gym anymore and i lost alot of what i had worked so hard to gain.

Now after a long time away from it all and a good year of training naturally im ready to go for it again starting all over as new (sings the song "like a virgin... owwwoww"), only this time i have alot more knowledge and everything is in place.

Currently i am 5,9 <-- dont think that will change lol and 11 stone 8 approx 15% BF - But i wanna big bulk and then cut later on in the new year so im not ****d.

Anyway enough of the boring talk lets get to business....

Just want some plain advice if i should add/remove or change anything in this set up.

Weeks 1-5 Dbol 40mg ED

Weeks 1-15 Test E 500-750mg EW (Unsure about this as its 250mg but i want to do abit more than 500mg PW - Suggestions?)

Nolva on hand throughout - Considering Arimidex but iv read so much about it im really not sure its needed??

PCT 4 weeks the mandatory Clomid and or Nolva ( Doses again read so much im abit unsure - Ideas? )

Going to start in approx another month i wanna put on as much as i can with my current diet of carbs, protien, carbs and more protien. So just before i start ill get some before pics up ( nothing special im naturally skinny :sad: lol ) And then as the weeks go on ill show my progress.

Also ill put my rough weights im lifting so i can also have a bit of a log of how much strength i actually increase.

Cheers guys, as i said ANY advice or tips on the cycle is much appreciated as stated there is a few things i need clearing up.

thanks again


----------



## pYp3s (Nov 8, 2012)

*bump*


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Sounds ok to me, but cutting while your recovering from a cycle will only lead you to loose all your gains, if you going to bulk then cut you need to run aas the whole way through.

Cutting when your hormones have took a hammering and shutdown and with a lot of newly developed imature muscle is the werse idea and will cause massive catabolism imo.

What does your cut plan look like what meds are you wanting to use? Clen, t3, dnp, otc sups eca? ? ?

How long are you prepared to stay on? Cramming a bulk and cut together imo 18weeks minimum, that's 10weeks bulk 8weeks cut is reasonable to me, 6weeks cut is abit short but depending on how much fat you have to shift realy.....


----------



## pYp3s (Nov 8, 2012)

Thanks for the reply dude. I think I've confused you. I just meant my bf isn't great but I don't mind cuz I plan to cut in the new year. This is just a bulk cycle then in the new year after pct etc I was going to cut. If that makes sense.

Any ideas on the pct dosages? And shud I run arimidex?

Cheers

*EDIT*

Also would you recomend pinning every 4th day or say a monday and thursday?


----------



## pYp3s (Nov 8, 2012)

Comon people someone must know the answers lol

Shud I bother with AI. And my pct dosages on that cycle

cheers guys


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

pYp3s said:


> Comon people someone must know the answers lol
> 
> Shud I bother with AI. And my pct dosages on that cycle
> 
> cheers guys


I would if your taking dbol, im on test e and dbol cycle now was take arimidex 0.5mg eod but upped to 1mg ed now as started to get itchy nipples. Will help reduce water gain aswell


----------



## pYp3s (Nov 8, 2012)

H_JM_S said:


> I would if your taking dbol, im on test e and dbol cycle now was take arimidex 0.5mg eod but upped to 1mg ed now as started to get itchy nipples. Will help reduce water gain aswell


Cheers pal. What you think about pct dosages. Shudder I do both Clomid and nolva or just one?

Cheers


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

pYp3s said:


> Cheers pal. What you think about pct dosages. Shudder I do both Clomid and nolva or just one?
> 
> Cheers


both mate deffo! clomid 100/100/50/50 nolva 20/20/20/20


----------



## pYp3s (Nov 8, 2012)

H_JM_S said:


> both mate deffo! clomid 100/100/50/50 nolva 20/20/20/20


Sweet cheers pal


----------



## pYp3s (Nov 8, 2012)

Getting all my stuff together this weekend. Considering to wait another month though.

Stick with eating and training natural and see how much more weight i put on. Since i upped my food intake im already gaining a few lbs a week.

See how tempting it is once its sat on my side staring at me :w00t:


----------



## Yeahbuddy0211 (Dec 4, 2012)

I'm probably going to do a cycle similar to this. Although probably just use the DBol at 40 mgs a day for the first 4 weeks and run the test e for 12 weeks at 500 mg a week. PCT will be Nolva and Clomid


----------

